# Looking for a Stipple Brush



## livetoride2112 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi,
I'm looking for a stipple brush to to texture a ceiling. I have a 70's split level that I removed a wall between the kitchen and dining room and I need to match the ceiling. It looks like a 6" round stipple brush was used to create the pattern. 
The house was built by a developer in the mid-seventies and I know he would not have used anything very exotic or expensive to create the pattern. Any help you can provide would be most appreciated. Pictures attached.


----------



## livetoride2112 (Nov 7, 2010)

*Pics didn't attach*

Here they are.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

A paint store might have what you're looking for.

Is there any chance you could show the work you're doing? I have a split level built in the mid-seventies too and I've been thinking about removing part of the wall that runs down the center of the house when I remodel the kitchen.

It looks like someone already removed a section of wall between the dining room and living room.

Thanks.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Go to all-wall.com and click on "texturing tools" in the left column. The "Texmaster" 8-1/2 or 11" shag stipple brush should fit the bill. The 11" is likely the appropriate one. HD and Lowes both sell the brushes, but they are not "broken in" to get the pattern you're looking for....


----------



## livetoride2112 (Nov 7, 2010)

bjbatlanta, thanks for the lead. 

gma2rac, here is a before pic (what I could find) and what I am doing. I hope this helps.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks!

Here's a thread that might help you, if you haven't seen it already.

http://www.diychatroom.com/f101/ceiling-texture-first-attempt-86394/


----------



## livetoride2112 (Nov 7, 2010)

Here is the completed project. The ceiling isn't a perfect match, but it's not something you really notice.


----------



## Noggy (Feb 3, 2013)

*Looks Great*

Nice job on your project. This is a little late, but if you plan on touching up the ceiling a panda paw stippling brush may be what you're looking for.


----------

